# WTB E39 M5 OEM subwoofers



## Mbmw540i (Mar 22, 2004)

Looking for stock E39 M5 M audio package rear deck subwoofers.
please email me [email protected].


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

Mbmw540i said:


> Looking for stock E39 M5 M audio package rear deck subwoofers.
> please email me [email protected].


I just bought some at Pacific BMW, they are only about $187 each....


----------

